# Youth Pheasant hunt...



## lph943 (Sep 12, 2008)

My son (12) and I are heading to South Central/SE ND for the youth weekend. He is so fired up. He has field experience shooting waterfowl, but less experience with pheasant. Sorry if this sounds too selfish but... if anyone out there is willing to allow us on some private land we sure would be grateful...if you would be willing to help, a private email woud be greatly appreciated.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I wouldn't think you would have much trouble getting access by knocking on doors, especially if it is just you and your son. Best of luck to both of you!!!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

It maybe tough ... saw very, very few pheasants a couple of weekends ago and we were driving backroads the last 2 hours of each evening. In some very core pheasant country!!!

The few we did see were moving to the corn rather quickly.

During our morning duck hunts - heard no roosters crowing Sat morning. Heard one fly from the road to a field right behind us Sunday morning. He did crow for over 2 hours.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

If an adult is taking a youth hunter during this youth pheasant season out to the field, can the adult carry a gun if he is out for grouse or partridge. I and my daughter will be out in the field in eastern ND, and there really are not many pheasants to be found in the northeast, we will be out for grouse, but if we come across a rooster can she shoot at it if I (the adult) am carrying a gun. She is 14


----------



## lph943 (Sep 12, 2008)

2009 online small game hunting guide says...as far as youth pheasant season:
"This adult may not carry a firearm and may not hunt any species of wildlife"


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

ya you can't carry a gun, but I think thats just because they are focusing on it being a more of youth type of thing so attentions pointed aat them but thats just my opinion. But best of luck to you hope you bag a few and hook another one for life! :beer:


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a group of kids out last weekend, we shot birds but we had to work much harder than in years past. The numbers are definately down from the past ten or so years....lowest number of birds I can remember since the fall of 97. And this is in an area that has been loaded with birds.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

hunt61 said:


> I had a group of kids out last weekend, we shot birds but we had to work much harder than in years past. The numbers are definately down from the past ten or so years....lowest number of birds I can remember since the fall of 97. And this is in an area that has been loaded with birds.


Diddo, took my son out and it was a good day for exercise. Combination of all the crops still standing and fewer birds. Oh yeah, lots of water! Everywhere.


----------

